# The truth about ‘miracle foods’ – from chia seeds to coconut oil



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2015)

As books that give answers go, there’s one classic that often gets overlooked – the dictionary. So next time you’re wondering whether a £10 tub of the latest miracle food can really stave off cancer, diabetes and heart disease, and get rid of a podgy belly in time for summer, run your finger down to the word “miracle” where you will find this definition: “an extraordinary and wondrous event” – so far so good – “that cannot be explained by natural or scientific laws”.

“Whether it’s coconut oil, chia seeds or apple cider vinegar,” says Duane Mellor, an assistant professor in dietetics at the University of Nottingham and a spokesperson for the British Dietetic Association, “there is no scientific evidence to suggest that if you top up your diet with any ‘miracle’ or special food that you’ll get any of the promised effects. The idea is almost entirely a marketing vehicle, but when people read claims online, they start to think differently and can start believing it.” One of the reasons people might believe the hype is because as with any good miracle – or magic trick – the success lies in smoke and mirrors. With miracle foods, while the magical health food salesman is conjuring a few extra coins out of our pockets, we’re left bamboozled by scientific terminology.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/feb/15/truth-about-miracle-foods-chia-seeds-coconut-oil


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2015)

Pete seems very 'taken' by the claims for that Horny Goatweed.

No idea why?


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 15, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Pete seems very 'taken' by the claims for that Horny Goatweed.
> 
> No idea why?



He's been playing _Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project_ too much?


----------

